
Time Crystal - rewq4321
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_crystal
======
postingTwoFast
See also:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_Cube](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_Cube)

